# pêra  - pera



## FranParis

Uma *pêra*, talvez (Português europeu).
ou:



> Jeca Tatu coçou a *barbicha* rala e respondeu:Não vale a pena.


 
(Monteiro Lobato em _Urupês_)


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Fran.
Acho eu que segundo o Novo Acordo Ortográfico, "pera" não tem acento:
_Não existe mais o acento diferencial em palavras homógrafas. Exemplo: para (verbo), pela (substantivo e verbo), pelo (substantivo), pera (substantivo), pera (substantivo), polo (substantivo)._

Alguém pode confirmar? 
Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Olie, como sei que vamos partir para a "pera/pêra" mudei os posts para cá. 

fonte
*Nova       Regra*
Não       existe mais o acento diferencial em palavras homógrafas
*
Regra       Antiga*
**pára       (verbo), péla (substantivo e verbo), pêlo (substantivo) , *pêra* (substantivo)       , péra (substantivo) ,                  pólo (substantivo)
*
Como       Será*
para       (verbo), pela (substantivo e verbo), pelo (substantivo) , pera (substantivo)       , pera (substantivo) , polo (substantivo)


Há uma boa margem de tempo para as editoras atualizarem seus livros e as escolas começarem a exigir. Oficialmente começa a partir de 2009. 


> Pela minuta do decreto, a atual ortografia conviverá com aquela prevista no *acordo* por três anos -*de 2009 a 2012*. Nesse período, as duas normas serão aceitas em concursos públicos e vestibulares.


----------



## olivinha

Ou seja, por enquanto "pêra" ainda é aceito.
Brigadim, Vandim.


----------



## FranParis

No entanto, creio que uma revisão do meu português se impõe, sobretudo em matéria diacrítica.

Obrigado, lindas..


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> _Não existe mais o acento diferencial em palavras homógrafas. Exemplo: para (verbo), pela (substantivo e verbo), pelo (substantivo), pera (substantivo), pera (substantivo), polo (substantivo)._
> 
> Alguém pode confirmar?


Com algumas excepções, entre as quais _por/pôr_, se não me falha a memória.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Com algumas excepções, entre as quais _por/pôr_, se não me falha a memória.


 
Parece que sim. Esta é a informação que me passaram:
_Obs: o acento diferencial ainda permanece no verbo "poder" (3ª pessoa do Pretérito Perfeito do Indicativo - "pôde") e no verbo "pôr" para diferenciar da preposição "por"._

Por que será que resolveram deixar o acento diferencial aí em "pôr"?


----------



## Outsider

Porque a preposição _por_ e o verbo _pôr_ são extremamente comuns em português, e não os distinguir ia levar a muitas confusões.


----------



## olivinha

Boa explicação, Out, mas não fizeram o mesmo com _para_ verbo e _para_ preposição. Penso que seja talvez porque, não como "pôr", "para" é _só_ uma forma conjugada do verbo "parar". Será isso?


----------



## Outsider

Não entendo bem porque foi que não conservaram a distinção entre _para_ e _pára_ no novo acordo. _Pode_ e _pôde_ também são formas conjugadas. Presumo que seja porque _pára_ não é uma palavra demasiado comum, e quando aparece costuma ser fácil distingui-la de _para_ pelo contexto. 

Mas ainda assim parece-me um erro--um dos aspectos do acordo de que não gosto. Acho que poderá levar também a confusões, embora menos frequentes que não distinguir _por_ de _pôr_. Talvez os nossos reformadores ortográficos se tenham viciado um pouco em eliminar acentos.


----------



## Vós

Isso prova que a nossa língua foi dominada por gramáticos revoltados com os acentos...


----------



## Outsider

Mas não são só os gramáticos. A verdade é que muita gente omite acentos quando escreve.


----------



## Istriano

_Pera _é como se diz _goiaba _em Goa e na costa malabar.


----------

